# simply asked



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

simply asked, why is it that a good portion of police officers don't respect us. if anyone reading this does not feel this way, i am not trying to offend you. i'm just saying that police officers everywhere i go look down on us. I respect the police force to the fullest and respect what you do, but i get nothing but rude comments and dirty looks. The job is difficult and very distant from policing. But my job is my job and your job is your job, why can't we just get along. The other day an officer from my department. A deputy sheriff was pulled over by a worcester police officer, no big deal right, wrong, this officer was driving in a fully marked cruiser, the offense was an (estimated) 55 mphs. not only did he pull over a cruiser, but it was an estimated speed. it just isn't right. that is a classic example of what seems to be local police vs. the sheriffs office. at anytime possible we help out the police whether it be taking over a detail that they are not staffed for that day or taking in a light night arrest because they don't have the room. as you can see this is clearly frustrating, i understand it's not the same brotherhood, but lets be serious where deal with the same violent offenders as you, for years at a time, walking shank filled tears, breaking up bloody battles and even combating drug trafficking from the inside. are jobs are similar but very different, and i would like to see is a little comradery between the two professions.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Since you're not intelligent enough to know the difference between a corrections officer and a deputy sheriff, there lies the problem.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Wolfman said:


>


:L:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Gee, do ya think maybe that "correctionofficer" and "coleslaw" (oops, sorry, "masslaw") are the same person?


I was just thinking the same thing....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

because you don't know how to punctuate, create paragraphs, and or capitalize eot


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ouch that has got to sting!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> why is it that a good portion of police officers don't respect us.


Simply answered, your department and your politicized boss spends his time and our taxpayer dollars not on improving jail facilities, or increasing staffing but trying to expand into policing. They fuel these ambitions with fantasies of a Sheriff Navy, Sheriff Air Wing, Sheriff Mobile Command Centers, fleets of patrolling cruisers and hordes of motorcycles. Tell me, how exactly does this help the Sheriff mission of safely housing and transporting inmates? You want to spend money effectively, build more regional lockups and roving deputy transport teams that come to local and state departments to relieve us of our surplus prisoners (this would be especially helpful during heavy weekend nights).



> But my job is my job and your job is your job, why can't we just get along.


Police officers don't begrudge the guys walking a turn in the cellblocks, its the clowns out in the streets playing cop, often with very little training. If the Sheriffs concentrated on doing their job, and let me do mine that would be great, but it seems your boss wants to be chief of police, and colonel of the state police all rolled into one. I have nothing against the guys doing details, because if they got to you, it hasn't been filled anyways.

Policing in this state is very competitive, and the men and women who patrol often went through extraordinary lengths to get there. It is hard to regard someone who didn't take a competitive examination, didn't really attend a police academy, and yet makes pretensions of being a cop, as a peer. Being a corrections officer is a difficult, dangerous job, and I have nothing but respect for them, yet none of the DOC officers would call themselves police.

By the way, your grammar and spelling is terrible.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

maybe this is a good lock this thread time.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Let me get this straight. The sheriffs are now doing taxes?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Let me get this straight. The sheriffs are now doing taxes?


Well, unless Sheriffs fund their departments with their own money, they use STATE dollars.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> We have a winner!


NO FAIR!!!


----------

